# How to Build a Milking Stand



## Egg_Newton (Aug 23, 2010)

1. Print instructions from fiascofarm.com 

2. Go to local home improvement store to get materials

3. Set up tools and measure boards

4. Shoo away goats from work area

5. Go get another tool from garage

6. Come back and chase down goat to get back pages of instructions they have ran off with

7. Cut boards

8. Shoo goats away again

9. start screwing together stand

10. Realize some of the instructions are missing

11. Go in and reprint pages that the goats ate......

12. Finish stand


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice looking stand - glad your goats were so helpful


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh wow!  Great job building the milk stand!  I was looking at the plans from Fiasco Farm too, but the pics that they had obviously didnt do it justice...    Again, Great job!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice job!

Looks like it will accomodate goats with horns too. And your goats sound as "helpful" as mine!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 24, 2010)

I have minimal carpentry experience and found this was super easy to make. The only thing I had trouble with was finding the #20 machine screw. Not because it was hard to locate but there is SO many different kinds of screws, nuts, bots, etc. But a helpful man at the hardware store was more than happy to assist me. Also, I did use 2" dimensional wood (2x4, 2x6, etc) instead of 1xetc for the base tho. It made it heavier but much sturdier in my opinion.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 24, 2010)

hilarious!

GREAT work!


its funny to see it so short for your mini... we have a huge one for our saanan



and yes you need very little actual carpentry experience. if you want it to be even easier.. have lowes or home depot do most of the cuts for you. 

we went to HD and got lumber out of the "cull" bin for $0.51 each! most of it is cut to about 4 ft so it was easy peasy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 24, 2010)

Great job on the milk stand!


----------



## Goatherd82 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks sturdier than my stand, but for my Nigies I need a stand that gets them a bit more than 2 feet off of the ground in order to make milking feasible.  How high off of the ground is that stand?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 24, 2010)

boards for the legs are only 14" plus approx. 2" more for the platform boards. So, really only about 16" off the ground. You could easily adjust this height to what would work for you.


----------

